# ERE S80T FR Tactical Bridge System LHS Hemtt



## Bombardier (May 8, 2008)

[youtube]5HC5GhYFsoo[/youtube]


----------



## John A Silkstone (May 8, 2008)

Great video, look so simple.

Silky


----------

